# Leaking Up-Aqua Inline Atomizer



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Apr 2017)

Hi guys, I have searched the forum and can see there are a lot of issues with the "new style" (replaceable diffuser) Up-Aqua inline atomizers. 

Mine seems to be leaking from the top pipe connector as highlighted in the photo below, I have two units with leaks in the exact same location, can I use thread tape or something on the inside thread to try plug the leak?

Any experience in fixing these would be great.


----------



## X3NiTH (16 Apr 2017)

I used a fair amount of PTFE Gas Tape to fix the one I have. Doesn't leak anymore!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Apr 2017)

X3NiTH said:


> I used a fair amount of PTFE Gas Tape to fix the one I have. Doesn't leak anymore!



Thanks, did you basically wrap this whole thread section with the gas tape??


----------



## X3NiTH (16 Apr 2017)

Yup, sure did. Make sure you wind the tape in the correct direction so when you put it all back together the tape doesn't unwind and get chewed up.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Apr 2017)

X3NiTH said:


> Yup, sure did. Make sure you wind the tape in the correct direction so when you put it all back together the tape doesn't unwind and get chewed up.



Cheers, good tip! seems like I need to wind the tape on clockwise.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Apr 2017)

Thread tape didnt work for me, ended up cracking the body, perhaps the bottom thread / nut thing didn't need tape...


----------



## ian_m (20 Apr 2017)

I used this on some of my CO2 joints.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/fernox-ls-x-leak-sealer-50ml/23614#_=p

However the is can cause some plastics to crack.

Also used this, but this is permanent once dry !!! See the review.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/flomasta-pipe-thread-seal-50g/4373j


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Apr 2017)

Yes some ppl have recommended Selleys araldite 2 part epoxies, I have a few spares but if they all start to leak I will glue them shut... seems cleaning them isnt really ideal as they never seem to get a good factory seal once opened for cleaning


----------



## xim (20 Apr 2017)

From the pic, there is an o-ring. Generally it should do the job. But I've seen some o-ring related problems in Chinese equipments such as an Atman external pump (advertised as can be used out of water) and an air regulator. The problem is about a surface defect that I think it's called "mold line" which is excess material that forms a raised line on either the o-ring (the Atman pump) or the plastic area that pressed against the o-ring (the air regulator). A tight seal couldn't be created.

The pic below is the air regulator.





I could fix the regulator by removing the line with a very sharp knife. But for the pump o-ring, I just made the leak problem worse .


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Apr 2017)

Had a look at the cracked unit, you can just see some moulding marks on the unit tho they are very very fine and I dont think trying to remove them would improve anything, perhaps make the leaking worse, the washer looks seamless.

If I encounter any other leaky atomizers I will glue / seal them up.


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Apr 2017)

I taped the threads on both sides of mine also (leak was only from one side but I did both anyway to be sure), didn't anticipate yours would go any differently, sorry to hear yours split! The clear plastic on these things is so brittle it's unreal, all of mine have failed with pressure cracking to the body eventually. No idea why they use this clear brittle plastic (styrene?) and not an opaque ABS, it's not like being able to see through the body is going to tell you it's working or not at a glance, condensation is the only thing visible and that tells you nothing about how well the unit is operating at  transferring the gas through the ceramic. Only reason I can see for the crap plastic is repeat sales through failure of the unit due to the crap plastic. 

I'm on my third unit if that's any consolation!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Apr 2017)

X3NiTH said:


> I taped the threads on both sides of mine also (leak was only from one side but I did both anyway to be sure), didn't anticipate yours would go any differently, sorry to hear yours split! The clear plastic on these things is so brittle it's unreal, all of mine have failed with pressure cracking to the body eventually. No idea why they use this clear brittle plastic (styrene?) and not an opaque ABS, it's not like being able to see through the body is going to tell you it's working or not at a glance, condensation is the only thing visible and that tells you nothing about how well the unit is operating at  transferring the gas through the ceramic. Only reason I can see for the crap plastic is repeat sales through failure of the unit due to the crap plastic.
> 
> I'm on my third unit if that's any consolation!



All good, I was going the thread tape route before you replied. Agreed the materials used need a over-hall, I have read they are developing a new version, I have a few other units which are holding gas so will run with those for now.


----------



## Zeus. (21 Apr 2017)

How often do the atomisers need cleaning ?

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Apr 2017)

Zeus. said:


> How often do the atomisers need cleaning ?
> 
> Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface



Not to sure but I was just swapping the replaceable ceramic diffuser tube thing for a nice clean one each time I cleaned the filter, so once every 2 - 3 months. Dont think I will bother opening up these atomizers anymore as they dont seem to seal well once opened.


----------



## Zeus. (21 Apr 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Not to sure but I was just swapping the replaceable ceramic diffuser tube thing for a nice clean one each time I cleaned the filter, so once every 2 - 3 months. Dont think I will bother opening up these atomizers anymore as they dont seem to seal well once opened.


Sounds like being proactive didn't pay off unfortunately for you. 

Good to know off the potential problems before attempting to clean one.

LFS has some off the JBL inline atomisers in. Thick i might get one for backup just in case.


Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## ian_m (21 Apr 2017)

Not cleaned my UP atomiser or filter tubing since I got them in 2012.... Bubble counter still hits green/yellow at lights on so at the moment...no touchy..

Mind you bought a bargain set of JBL & ADA filter tube brushes from a UKAPS member, so should really get round to cleaning one day...


----------



## Zeus. (21 Apr 2017)

ian_m said:


> Not cleaned my UP atomiser or filter tubing since I got them in 2012.... Bubble counter still hits green/yellow at lights on so at the moment...no touchy..
> 
> Mind you bought a bargain set of JBL & ADA filter tube brushes from a UKAPS member, so should really get round to cleaning one day...


2012 nice, well i do have two up inline atomisers and as have have already mention to Ian_m I am contently only using one on my 500l tank and it reaches optimum pH via pH controller in the same time as two.  So will just removed the second and keep it as a spare. Perhaps the higher BBS needed for a larger tank will help it keep clean too!

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Natasha (28 Jun 2017)

X3NiTH said:


> I taped the threads on both sides of mine also (leak was only from one side but I did both anyway to be sure), didn't anticipate yours would go any differently, sorry to hear yours split! The clear plastic on these things is so brittle it's unreal, all of mine have failed with pressure cracking to the body eventually. No idea why they use this clear brittle plastic (styrene?) and not an opaque ABS, it's not like being able to see through the body is going to tell you it's working or not at a glance, condensation is the only thing visible and that tells you nothing about how well the unit is operating at transferring the gas through the ceramic. Only reason I can see for the crap plastic is repeat sales through failure of the unit due to the crap plastic.
> 
> I'm on my third unit if that's any consolation!



As a +1 on inline Up I installed an Aqua Up yesterday and after 3 minutes of successful flow one of the plastic seams cracked and separated as per the image. (Sorry image is so large)


Thankfully I was watching and cut the flow fast. Then when I was taking off the second bit of piping the other side cracked (for context I need help opening jam jars - I'm not strong.) The build quality on my Aqua up unit is questionable. The seller thinks it can be repaired with a replacement part - which now looking at the builds above I can see how. Not sure I feel good about trying these again to be honest.


----------



## Mikeba (28 Jun 2017)

Natasha said:


> As a +1 on inline Up I installed an Aqua Up yesterday and after 3 minutes of successful flow one of the plastic seams cracked and separated as per the image. (Sorry image is so large)
> 
> 
> Thankfully I was watching and cut the flow fast. Then when I was taking off the second bit of piping the other side cracked (for context I need help opening jam jars - I'm not strong.) The build quality on my Aqua up unit is questionable. The seller thinks it can be repaired with a replacement part - which now looking at the builds above I can see how. Not sure I feel good about trying these again to be honest.
> ...



I had the exact same thing happen to me. Was trying to take of the piping and I broke it off like you did.  Didn't even put that much force on it. Mine is not an official Up Aqua though.


----------



## Natasha (28 Jun 2017)

Mikeba said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me. Was trying to take of the piping and I broke it off like you did.  Didn't even put that much force on it. Mine is not an official Up Aqua though.



I'm not actually sure what the official one looks like - I probably don't have an original either? Bought it without doing too much checking. So much time spent mopping up water from a Vitsoe unit. Significant other hasn't quite forgiven me yet.


----------



## kadoxu (29 Jun 2017)

I was luckier... I broke the CO2 inlet while trying to remove the tube...


----------



## ChrisP (29 Jun 2017)

I bought one of these the other week from co2 art. After trying to undo the nuts to have a look at the diffuser and the nuts seemingly being stuck I emailed co2 art. They said there have been problems with them so they're now being supplied glued together. So I guess the manufacturer is aware of issues.


----------



## Natasha (2 Jul 2017)

They kindly refunded my purchase in full. Now looking for other inline CO2 options.


----------



## Shinobi (3 Jul 2017)

My replacemnt was DOA - cracked and leaking. So I tried to tighten the old one to stop that from leaking and it broke... so now I'm back to my in tank diffuser again.

I would also like to hear if anyone knows of a better alternative to the UP diffuser, because I'm beginning to feel quite stupid for asking CO2 art for a third one


----------



## Zeus. (3 Jul 2017)

I got some of eBay as CO2 art had none in stock.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Shinobi (3 Jul 2017)

Co2 art offered me to replace with their own brand - has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Zeus. (3 Jul 2017)

Yep had them, broke the CO2 inlet pipe cleaning it. CO2 art had none in so got one of Ebay. which had one of the  fittings broken when it arrived, but all parts fitted the same, so made one good one from the two.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Jul 2017)

The co2 inlet on most plastic diffusers/reactors is always the Achilles heal, I don't think it helps that co2 seems to make most plastics brittle. I always put a non-return valve somewhere in the line even if the bubble counter etc already has one. When I take out the the inline atomiser for cleaning I disconnect from the NRV rather than the body. NRV's are much cheaper to replace


----------



## Zeus. (3 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> The co2 inlet on most plastic diffusers/reactors is always the Achilles heal,



Should be metal alloy, but that would increase the cost


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Jul 2017)

Plus, the manufacturer can't sell you a new one when you break it.  

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Jul 2017)

Natasha said:


> As a +1 on inline Up I installed an Aqua Up yesterday and after 3 minutes of successful flow one of the plastic seams cracked and separated as per the image. (Sorry image is so large)
> 
> 
> Thankfully I was watching and cut the flow fast. Then when I was taking off the second bit of piping the other side cracked (for context I need help opening jam jars - I'm not strong.) The build quality on my Aqua up unit is questionable. The seller thinks it can be repaired with a replacement part - which now looking at the builds above I can see how. Not sure I feel good about trying these again to be honest.
> ...



I had a brand new un-used up aqua inline atomizer break exactly how you pictured today, I noticed the top hose nut was loose so when to see If i could turn it by hand and it just came away so easily, I am glad I had not installed this unit onto my filter otherwise I would probably have water everywhere... quality control with these units must be very very bad, this is the 3rd unit I have broken, all in various locations i.e cracking, co2 nib breaking off and now the whole top nut area sheering of the body, need to look for an alternative.


----------



## Natasha (5 Jul 2017)

Yeah, I just can't see how those units were allowed to leave a factory. Glad you spotted it before hooking it up. Also looking for an alternative.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (5 Jul 2017)

I have cleaned my JBL 3 or 4 times and it always close perfectly. Its running realy nice. I had an do aqua 40mm and I switch off to this one. Its less things inside the tank, and its very efective. It saves a lot of co2 and work cleaning the in tank difuser once a month.

Never had an Up atomizer but I heard one person that had one and it happens the same has you guys. Once openned never seal again perfectly. The JBL is very robust, and its clear plastic as well.


----------



## Natasha (5 Jul 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> I have cleaned my JBL 3 or 4 times and it always close perfectly. Its running realy nice. I had an do aqua 40mm and I switch off to this one. Its less things inside the tank, and its very efective. It saves a lot of co2 and work cleaning the in tank difuser once a month.
> 
> Never had an Up atomizer but I heard one person that had one and it happens the same has you guys. Once openned never seal again perfectly. The JBL is very robust, and its clear plastic as well.



Thanks for the tip on the JBL inline unit - I might try this next time around.


----------



## Zeus. (5 Jul 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> The JBL is very robust, and its clear plastic as well



Got one and the  bubbles was too big even after soaking so took it back, did have it on inlet to filter which may of caused the larger bubbles, shame really as they do a 25mm version too.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Jul 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> I have cleaned my JBL 3 or 4 times and it always close perfectly. Its running realy nice. I had an do aqua 40mm and I switch off to this one. Its less things inside the tank, and its very efective. It saves a lot of co2 and work cleaning the in tank difuser once a month.
> 
> Never had an Up atomizer but I heard one person that had one and it happens the same has you guys. Once openned never seal again perfectly. The JBL is very robust, and its clear plastic as well.



I would like to try one out but doesn't look like I can get them over here in Australia


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (5 Jul 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Got one and the  bubbles was too big even after soaking so took it back, did have it on inlet to filter which may of caused the larger bubbles, shame really as they do a 25mm version too.



Some of the bobbles are large, but most of them are invisible. I know this because the DC shows me. All that we want is invisible co2 in the tank. What is the point of having bobbles waving around, and most or some get in the filter? Its better to put them right in the filter at start.

This time I put the atomizer in the inlet. Now it's 0 (zero!) bobbles wandering around the tank. Absolute no bobbles spoiling the view. Now I know I have water and not 7up... I was shaking the filter time to time to see if there is some co2 pockets there and nothing. Works great.

For those who is wondering what diffuser to buy I definitely advise the inline atomizer, the JBL one cause I can't vouch for another. 
-Cheap (comparing with ADA or even DO!Aqua)
-Best diffusion compared with ADA or even the NEO ones (Ihave one of those too).
-Of the tank.
-Practically no cleaning necessary.
-"Unbreakable"
-Invisible co2
-No or practically none flow reduce.

Abraço


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Jul 2017)

I think I will order 3 JBL ProFlora Direct Inline CO2 Diffuser from ebay UK, shipping to Australia is almost the cost of one unit but if they dont break I will be happy


----------



## Shinobi (12 Jul 2017)

I got the Diffuser made by Co2art yesterday. The build quality seems to be much better than the two broken UP diffusers I've tried. Also the bubbles are almost to the point of invisible now - and if you really crank up the CO2 it comes out almost as a smoke/cloudish apparence. So far I am really pleased with it, and I'll take it any day over the UP ones I've tried


----------



## Mikeba (12 Jul 2017)

This one passed by in my mailbox yesterday. If mine breaks again, I'm trying it out.

Everything in light grey is made of metal. Looks pretty sturdy!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Jul 2017)

Mikeba said:


> View attachment 109246
> 
> This one passed by in my mailbox yesterday. If mine breaks again, I'm trying it out.
> 
> Everything in light grey is made of metal. Looks pretty sturdy!



Any details on where to purchase one?

Edit found something very similar on Aliexpress not sure its its exactly the same but only $18 AUD so I ordered one


----------



## Mikeba (13 Jul 2017)

Not sure if I can link to an external shop, so feel free to remove if it's agains forum policies. 

https://www.azaqua.nl/nl/co2-diffusors/1995-inline-co2-atomizer.html

I think it's the same atomizer as you found on Ali looking at the pictures.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Jul 2017)

Mikeba said:


> Not sure if I can link to an external shop, so feel free to remove if it's agains forum policies.
> 
> https://www.azaqua.nl/nl/co2-diffusors/1995-inline-co2-atomizer.html
> 
> I think it's the same atomizer as you found on Ali looking at the pictures.



Cheers probably is the same, a lot cheaper on ali express!


----------



## Mikeba (13 Jul 2017)

Please keep us posted on how it works, I'm really interested!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Jul 2017)

Yeah, looks like a tidy piece of kit. Anyone else using the JBL one, what's your opinions? starting to get a bit sick of cloudy water to be honest. Feeling drawn back to my reactor but they're such a pain at pipe cleaning time.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Aug 2017)

Mikeba said:


> Please keep us posted on how it works, I'm really interested!



Made a new thread on this new style of atomizer.... yet to actually use it but will post my finding here 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/qanvee-m1-out-tank-co2-atomizer.50453/#post-495647


----------



## Saxywigs (16 Aug 2021)

Just out of interest. Where did everyone get their atomizers from? I can find the 12/16mm but want the new version in a 16/22mm, thanks.


----------



## jolt100 (18 Aug 2021)

The Qanvee version is available in both sizes on Amazon.
Cheers


----------

